# Asian biotop?



## Rose (Jun 7, 2004)

I´m thinking of setting up an asian biotop/habitat (preferably south-east asia). Anyone with a bit of experience from this and/or with some cool links?


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Rose,

I'm actually considering setting up one of my own. I was going to do Danio choprae and pearl gouramis, maybe some peaceful barbs.

Plants would be Hygrophila (any species) Cryptocoryne (the same) and Barclaya.

It should be interesting.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

On the their web page, Tropica describes an expedition they had in peninsular Thailand in southeast Asia. I believe that they saw the following species in this environment:

Barclaya longifolia
Blyxa aubertii
Ceratopteris thalictroides
Crinum thaianum
Cryptocoryne albida
Cryptocoryne cordata v blassii
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae
Cyperus helferi
Hygrophila corymbosa "siamensis"
Hygrophila polysperma
Limnophila sessiliflora (ambulia)
Microsorum pteropus (Java Fern)

It's a pleasant read. 

http://www.tropica.com/article.asp?type=aquaristic&id=280

Carlos


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi,

just to add on. Crypt Crispatula v Crispatula are from Thailand. Crypt Keei, Crypt Graffithi are from Malaysia. Postegemon Helferi is from Thailand too 

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## Rose (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks! I will look up the suggested plants and see what´s available in my country. 
I plan to mainly have plants and species from Sumatra, Borneo and Java etc.


----------



## TwinRay (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Rose,

for the place that you speck (Sumatra, Borneo) thare are Cryptocoryne Ciliata, Pontederiifolia, Villosa, Diderici, Longicauda, Ceratoptetis Tahlictroides and Microsorum Windelow...

Bye Roby


----------

